# Another new Owner 1999 Avant



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

Me too! Picked ip this 99' Avant a couple weeks ago. $4700. Been feeling it out a little. 167k on it. 2 owner car bought new locally. Spotty history, but dealer maintained for the most part. Needs a drivers side CV and some cupholders unstuck, power mirror switch, drivers door latch, the usual.
BUT! Like most of them it's *loaded* : cold weather package?~ heated seats frt/rr + heated steering wheel. Heater washer nozzles?. 3rd row seating. Headlights need buffed out. But levelers seem to work. I cleared some minor codes and they've stayed cleared, so that's good. Behind the TB covers (belts/ tensioners, etc..) looks new'ish, no leaks.
Not sure If I'll worry about the TB service honestly..
pics fer clicks!
(the oil spots on the driveway are from our B5 passat variant I just sold , yay!)


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Another new Owner 1999 Avant (zeroboy)*

Nice score. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Another new Owner 1999 Avant (EK20)*

Not too shabby. How many miles on her? The timing belt can be a large issue as not knowing how old it is can be problematic. I bought mine with 89K on her but I knew the timing belt was original so I went ahead and replaced it. Not knowing the age on yours means you will not know when to replace it. Unfortunately, if it does break, you will be out two heads and possibly piston damage too. Most go for a complete new engine if that happens. Assuming it has over 100k on the clock, and you say it looks good I would assume it was replaced once, but it is still a gamble. It would be prudent to plan on replacing it at some time. they say 75K or 5 years is the lifespan of the belt, FWIW.


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Another new Owner 1999 Avant (Snowhere)*

Yeah-- actually over 160k on it! By the looks of the Tb/rollers it CANT have 60-70k on it, so I'm going to go out on limb and guess its had two TB service's. 
When we got our B5 / V6 passat It had no records and 120k so I tore into it promptly.
Everything I took off right down to the T-stat was literally brand new- a mixed blessing since I put $500 in parts in it, but good that it had been maintained?
I'm going to contact the dealer who's done the service on it and see if they can give me any details.
My wife only drives 3-4k a year-- and when I get a chance to look real close in there I may decide to do the work..


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: Another new Owner 1999 Avant (zeroboy)*

nice find. I'm a big fan of these cars right now at that price point. 
Although I will say I can deal with any color except beige/melange/whatever they call it. Seems like it was the most popular color, but I can't stand it.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Another new Owner 1999 Avant (rs4-380)*

Really? I thought my green was the most popular from that time. I can't say I have ever seen a beige one.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: Another new Owner 1999 Avant (Snowhere)*

around here green is pretty rare.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I don't think I've seen any green A6's in person. Hell, I've even seen bright red in person a few times.


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Another new Owner 1999 Avant (rs4-380)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs4-380* »_nice find. I'm a big fan of these cars right now at that price point. 
Although I will say I can deal with any color except beige/melange/whatever they call it. Seems like it was the most popular color, but I can't stand it. 

Yeah...it's not my favorite either.. but Audi seems to have pulled it off without making it look boring. I have some 17's off an A3 that will go on it when the weather warms up.
The other ones I found (for what I wanted to spend) were silver, without exception. 
There were some with lower miles for just a little more, but this one was 2 owner and VERY well cared for~ and the Audi dealer said they'd fax me the whole service record that goes back to new~ 
toss up between lower miles and less history, or full history and more miles?


----------

